# Error de funcionamiento con KA4558 7H2



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

Buen día, ayer después de un enorme augurio de semanas de trabajo termine un amplificador basado en el TDA2003A, sin embargo la parte del circuito que controla los tonos (Un pequeño pre-amplificador donde va el 4558) falla de la siguiente manera:

Al principio da una calidad de sonido muy buena, pasa un tiempo y el canal izquierdo deja de escucharse, tienes que apagar el amplificador y volverlo a encender para que vuelva a funcionar, solo para que después de unos minutos la falla regrese. 

Quería cambiarlo por el TL072 por que dicen que son compatibles entre ellos pero ¿Este integrado tiene mejor o igual calidad de sonido que el anterior KA4558?
¿Alguno de los dos integrados es sensible a la electricidad estatica? ¿Es seguro tocarlos con las manos?

Y Ademas adjunto la imagen del logotipo del integrado, que no la reconocí mas que como el logotipo de Samsung de 1980. ¿Alguien podría confirmarlo? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Fijate cuando empieza a sonar mal que componente se recalienta


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

Curiosamente, ningún componente se calienta, solo los TDA por el uso normal.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 19, 2014)

Intenta dibujar a mano la sección del circuito de ese preamplificador, me suena a soldadura fría o falso contacto 

Ah, y esos circuitos NO se dañan tan fácilmente ante la electricidad estática así que no hay mucho de que preocuparse pero no está de más seguir las reglas básicas al trabajar con integrados 

Saludos


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Intenta dibujar a mano la sección del circuito de ese preamplificador, me suena a soldadura fría o falso contacto
> 
> Ah, y esos circuitos NO se dañan tan fácilmente ante la electricidad estática así que no hay mucho de que preocuparse pero no está de más seguir las reglas básicas al trabajar con integrados
> 
> Saludos



Por lo de las soldaduras no lo creo, por que antes de encerrarlo en su gabinete revise cada una de todas ellas, y cada una de las conexiones, todas estaban en orden. Pero he de mencionar que antes el circuito tenia una conexión en corto pero igual funcionaba solo que de manera irregular (Un canal sonaba mas fuerte que el otro y ademas solo era un canal el que sonaba por las dos bocinas, precisamente el izquierdo sonaba mas fuerte y era el que sonaba en ambas) Pero no tuve tiempo de arreglarlo en ese momento, y lo use así algunas horas. Desoldé la conexión que estaba en corto y todo se normalizo, el audio sonaba en estéreo y ya no había problemas con la uniformidad del audio.

¿Crees que sea por eso por lo que tiene ese fallo?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 19, 2014)

¿qué magnitud de Vcc estás usando?, aún a pesar de que se añade un offset de Vcc/2 en la entrada + de los operacionales estos luego no trabajan bien en fuentes unipolares.

haz la prueba con un operacional de fuente simple (sólo para pruebas) como el LM358 que son compatibles en sus pines


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> ¿qué magnitud de Vcc estás usando?, aún a pesar de que se añade un offset de Vcc/2 en la entrada + de los operacionales estos luego no trabajan bien en fuentes unipolares.
> 
> haz la prueba con un operacional de fuente simple (sólo para pruebas) como el LM358 que son compatibles en sus pines



Es una fuente simple de 17V/5A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Pre y potencia todo alimentado con la misma fuente no?

Poné también el diagrama que estás usando de la potencia


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pre y potencia todo alimentado con la misma fuente no?
> 
> Poné también el diagrama que estás usando de la potencia



Aquí esta el diagrama y si, tanto el Pre como el Amplificador están alimentados a la misma fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

A la salida del 4558 tenés un capacitor de 1 uF y a la entrada del 2003 tenés otro de 1 uF 

Eliminá uno  , medí con el tester la tensión DC entre la salida del 4558 (pata1) y la entrada del 2003 (también pata 1) y de acuerdo a cómo te de orientás la polaridad del electrolítico.

Saludos !


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero es que así vienen marcados, en realidad cuando arme el circuito, si use solo 1.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Medilo, no sea cosa que quede polarizado al revés


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 19, 2014)

Yo te recomendaría para mayor estabilidad en el preampli, un regulador de voltaje LM7812, también verifica la polaridad de los capacitores que sean correctos, y sobre todo las resistencias, pues en repetidas ocaciones me vendian mal las resistencias en sus valores, y luego unas cuesta trabajo ver los colores, te lo digo porque me a pasado, si usas también capacitores de poliéster, checa que sean del valor porque luego hay códigos medio difíclies de leer y como dice muy acertadamente DOSMETROS el 4558 es resistente a la estática y el tda2003 también; trata de probar con otros integrados o sea los mismos pero nuevos, porque posiblemente un cortito pueda afectar alguno, yo alguna vez me armé un ampli sin preampli con el tda2003 en estereo y lo alimenté con un trans de 18v 3A, pero era elevado el valor y se protegía ambos integrados apagándose y recuerda que nadie está exento de alǵun integrado defectuoso o falsificado  Saludos


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría para mayor estabilidad en el preampli, un regulador de voltaje LM7812, también verifica la polaridad de los capacitores que sean correctos, y sobre todo las resistencias, pues en repetidas ocaciones me vendian mal las resistencias en sus valores, y luego unas cuesta trabajo ver los colores, te lo digo porque me a pasado, si usas también capacitores de poliéster, checa que sean del valor porque luego hay códigos medio difíclies de leer y como dice muy acertadamente DOSMETROS el 4558 es resistente a la estática y el tda2003 también; trata de probar con otros integrados o sea los mismos pero nuevos, porque posiblemente un cortito pueda afectar alguno, yo alguna vez me armé un ampli sin preampli con el tda2003 en estereo y lo alimenté con un trans de 18v 3A, pero era elevado el valor y se protegía ambos integrados apagándose y recuerda que nadie está exento de alǵun integrado defectuoso o falsificado  Saludos



Sobre lo que decís del LM7812 no podria, por que se calentaría a niveles que lo derretirían internamente, el espacio donde instale el amplificador es muy reducido y no tengo espacio para un disipador del tamaño que requeriria el usar ese regulador. Y el CI puede que si, como mencione al principio, el Logo del CI parece el de Samsung de los 80 y nunca lo habia visto antes. Incluso adjunte ambas imagenes.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medilo, no sea cosa que quede polarizado al revés



Lo medí todo como un loco cuando quería arreglar la falla que mencionaba donde solo sonaba un canal, y todo menos la falla estaba en orden (capacitores, resistencias, potenciomentros, TDA y conexiones)


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 19, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> Sobre lo que decís del LM7812 no podria, por que se calentaría a niveles que lo derretirían internamente, el espacio donde instale el amplificador es muy reducido y no tengo espacio para un disipador del tamaño que requeriria el usar ese regulador. Y el CI puede que si, como mencione al principio, el Logo del CI parece el de Samsung de los 80 y nunca lo habia visto antes. Incluso adjunte ambas imagenes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmmm, pues mira que yo también no sé si Samsung realice este tipo de integrados, que tal si revisas en www.alldatasheet.com para ver si existe, yo revisé y solo las marcas UTC y ST lo hacen, aclaro que en esta página, no conozco si haya otra donde arroje resultados de este integrado. Lo pones donde diga match el nombre del integrado vale, ánimo!!!!


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Mmmmmm, pues mira que yo también no sé si Samsung realice este tipo de integrados, que tal si revisas en www.alldatasheet.com para ver si existe, yo revisé y solo las marcas UTC y ST lo hacen, aclaro que en esta página, no conozco si haya otra donde arroje resultados de este integrado. Lo pones donde diga match el nombre del integrado vale, ánimo!!!!



Gracias, es verdad, lo busque antes en alldatasheet y no lo encontré por ninguna parte, tal vez el problema es que sea falsificado o estaba defectuoso. Como sea, ese es el único problema que tena el amplificador.



Por cierto, otra cosa que me intriga es, ¿Es normal que el amlificador siga funcionando sin el amplificador operacional 4558? se lo retire y siguio funcionando pero ahora en flat.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 19, 2014)

Claro es normal, de hecho un ampli puede funcionar sin un preamplificador, y eso es para cualquier ampli, la función real de un preampli es poder modular las frecuencias para tener un mejor sonido o pues un sonido a gusto de cada uno esa es la función. Y si te refieres a desmontar el puro 4558, pues puede pasar de hecho alguna vez hice un filtro pasabajos con el tl071 o 72 no me acuerdo muy bien, lo desconectaba y podía seguir oyendo música, claro no de una calidad buena pero el ampli seguía reproduciendo (si es que a eso te refieres) en fin puede que en tu caso si es así sea normal, Saludos


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracias amigo. eso era lo único que necesitaba escuchar, pensé que estaba dañado y por eso seguía sonando, pero no sabes por que solo se corta el sonido de golpe con el 4558 en el canal izquierdo?


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 20, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> ¿qué magnitud de Vcc estás usando?, aún a pesar de que se añade un offset de Vcc/2 en la entrada + de los operacionales estos luego no trabajan bien en fuentes unipolares.
> 
> haz la prueba con un operacional de fuente simple (sólo para pruebas) como el LM358 que son compatibles en sus pines



Y le puedo dejar ese amplificador ya no solo para pruebas?, es decir, usarlo permanentemente, se que marcaste que solo para pruebas pero ¿porque?


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 20, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> Gracias amigo. eso era lo único que necesitaba escuchar, pensé que estaba dañado y por eso seguía sonando, pero no sabes por que solo se corta el sonido de golpe con el 4558 en el canal izquierdo?



De nada, pues mira la verdad si ya checaste todo lo que mencionas, entonces no sé porqué, lo que podrías hacer es probar canal por canal cambiándolos o sea, que el izquierdo sea el canal derecho y que el derecho sea el canal izquierdo, así podrás ver si es el pre o el ampli también el que este fallando, de estar fallando el pre, entonces ahora el canal derecho se oirá mal y el izquierdo bien, de esta manera podrás saber si esta dañado el integrado vale, Saludos


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 20, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> De nada, pues mira la verdad si ya checaste todo lo que mencionas, entonces no sé porqué, lo que podrías hacer es probar canal por canal cambiándolos o sea, que el izquierdo sea el canal derecho y que el derecho sea el canal izquierdo, así podrás ver si es el pre o el ampli también el que este fallando, de estar fallando el pre, entonces ahora el canal derecho se oirá mal y el izquierdo bien, de esta manera podrás saber si esta dañado el integrado vale, Saludos



Revise los excitadores el amplificador (esos que cuando tocas generan sonido) justo cuando fallaba el canal, y note que el amplificador sigue dando dos canales a la perfección, el problema es el pre-ampli que solo deja de sonar por que si y de la nada en el canal izquierdo, ninguno suena mejor que el otro en cuanto a calidad de sonido, ambos suenan excelentemente hasta pasados unos minutos que de golpe deja de sonar el canal izquierdo. 
¿Crees que se solucione cambiando el integrado?


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 20, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> Revise los excitadores el amplificador (esos que cuando tocas generan sonido) justo cuando fallaba el canal, y note que el amplificador sigue dando dos canales a la perfección, el problema es el pre-ampli que solo deja de sonar por que si y de la nada en el canal izquierdo, ninguno suena mejor que el otro en cuanto a calidad de sonido, ambos suenan excelentemente hasta pasados unos minutos que de golpe deja de sonar el canal izquierdo.
> ¿Crees que se solucione cambiando el integrado?



Si es muy seguro, de no estar pues algún otro defectuoso, o también suele pasar que si los electrolíticos son muy viejos ya no conducen bien la corriente, esa podría ser otra opción, Exito!!!


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 20, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> Si es muy seguro, de no estar pues algún otro defectuoso, o también suele pasar que si los electrolíticos son muy viejos ya no conducen bien la corriente, esa podría ser otra opción, Exito!!!



Si mi problema se soluciono cambiando el integrado, esa era mi única sospecha por que todo lo que use en el ensamble es nuevo, pero el IC paso por mucho estrés debido al corto circuito en el que estaba. 

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios y ayuda


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jun 22, 2014)

He decidido cambiar el Amplificador Operacional 4558 por un TL072CP de Texas Instruments.

Para todo aquel que se lo halla preguntado o este a punto de preguntar

4558 = Bueno, respuesta aceptable.
TL072CP = Excelente, calidad de sonido muy buena.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 23, 2014)

Decidí cambiar al ultimo el TL072 por un NE5532P, fue lo único que hice y la falla regreso, e incluso apagado al encenderlo solo por que si ya no da el canal izquierdo. Ya no funciona lo de apagarlo y encenderlo de nuevo.


----------

